# May mummies 2010



## farah

Hi everyone!

Thought I'd start a new thread since there doesn't seem to be one for babies due in May. I only just got my BFP on Thursday. My due date is 1st of May. Can't wait. Just let me know when you want to join this thread and I'll add you to the list that will hopefully grow to be big. :) Can't wait to have lots of May mummies here chatting away.

*Members and due dates*

*1st of May*

18NPregnant
Farah, 1st baby
Subio

*2nd of May*

Heidi
MrsA
Ollieburger

*3rd of May*

Jaccib

*7th of May*

Mrs RC
Jolou
Emarismummy

*8th of May*

Jellyt
Sam9kids

*9th of May*

Punch

*14th of May*

Mommy43

*15th of May*

Maybebaby3
Hope&Faith09

*16th of May*

aw1990
Sparkledust09

*17th of May*

Gipsy_Punk

*18th of May*

Jiggy

*19th of May*

AdamsEve

*20th of May*

MummyKel1984
KatyS1981

*21st of May*

Puffins'mom

*22nd of May*

Better2gether
Katie_xx
Kayce

*23rd of May*

Fluffpuffin
Devonlady
~Curiosity~

*24th of May*

Zenmommy526

*25th of May*

LulaBug

*27th of May*

Las78
NokiaPurple16

*29th of May*

Akimo01

*31st of May*

LKeecey


----------



## Mrs RC

Hi I'm a May mummy!! EDD 7 May i think!!

xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah May babies already! Congratulations!


----------



## farah

Yay, finally someone else here!!! I'll add you to the list *Mrs RC*. Hopefully we'll get lots more ladies soon. When did you get your BFP? Any symptoms yet? My nausea is killing me.. already.. at least I know there's someone there, I guess.

And thanks *pinkclaire*:)


----------



## farah

Can't edit my posts yet :( but hopefully soon so that I can start updating the list..


----------



## jaccib

Hey Farah


I am due 3rd May by my LMP date.

I am still cautious as had 5 M/C's in total since I had my daughter in '97. The last 3 were August 08 @ 10 weeks,March 09 at 6 weeks and June 09 at 5 weeks!! I am 43 as well so obviously a concern too!!

Have had tests done at hospital and told all ok. Midwife did suggest reflexology to me but didn't go down that route until my brother offered to try as he is a reflexologist......did a few sessions on me and OH in July and showed us the points to manipulate. SOOOOOOO it's my little brother We have to thank if this all goes ok!!!!


Am waiting for an appointment for an early scan at 7/8 weeks and I have booked to see the midwife next Tuesday!! FX'd that this will stick. Feel pretty confident ATM but trying not to stress as We are moving house in the next couple of weeks. 

Jacci.xxx


----------



## jaccib

Thanks for putting me on Farah!!!


So this is it then??? I so want this.....Mind you my birthday ,my DD's birthday and my late husbands birthdays all MAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Talk about an expensive month eh???


----------



## farah

H:haha: I'm the same.. My boyfriends sister and brother plus all five babies that our friends have were born in April/May. It's going to be like Christmas time.. buying loads of presents.. 

I wish days would go a bit faster. At least until week 12. It's not that enjoyable with the nausea and fear of M/C. Although it's so exciting as well. I'm seeing midwife next Tuesday as well!!! We can write about our experiences there then next week. :happydance:


----------



## jaccib

farah said:


> H:haha: I'm the same.. My boyfriends sister and brother plus all five babies that our friends have were born in April/May. It's going to be like Christmas time.. buying loads of presents..
> 
> I wish days would go a bit faster. At least until week 12. It's not that enjoyable with the nausea and fear of M/C. Although it's so exciting as well. I'm seeing midwife next Tuesday as well!!! We can write about our experiences there then next week. :happydance:

 
Oh no!! 

What time is your appointment then? My OH is away working that day and night so He can't come with me,plus my DD will be on her way home from school at the time I go in!!! Not telling her until at least 12 weeks....last time she knew we had awful problems especially when I M/C'd while on holiday and had to get rushed by ambulance to Nice hospital!!!!

I'm not getting MS atm just lots of heartburn,starving hungry all the time,tired and boobs sooooo sore I have to wear a sports bra 24/7!!!!!!!!!:dohh:

Have seen this midwife before ,she's lovely,get on REALLY well with her so it'll just be like chatting to an old friend!!! Don't know if I will have to have all the blood tests again or not...heyho if I have to act as pin-cushion again so be it!!!!


----------



## jolou

ahh i hadnt realised this was here! i guess i should troll alll the forums more lol I'm due may 7th according to nhs website :) who knows it may change when i get a scan.


----------



## punch

Hello!

I'm due May 9th. :)


----------



## Ollieburger

Hello, I am going to be a May Mummy too. Due 2nd. I am soooooo excited. x


----------



## Emarismummy

i'm due may 7th or 8th :) x im not sure which day i ovulated 13th,14th or 15th of aug so guess i gotta wait for scan :) xxxxxxx congratz ev1


----------



## farah

Yay! More people.. Congrats to everyone! We can continue chatting away here then when we get kicked out of the first trimester:happydance: Can't wait to get these first twelve weeks out of the way.. hopefully the worrying will subside a bit then.


----------



## maybebaby3

Hi I'm due on 15th May according 2 my calculations! It'd be great 2 share the journey with you girlies!


----------



## jaccib

I feel :sick: as a dog.......Think I am hungry but don't know what to eat???!!!! :wacko:

Suddenly came on, not felt sick yet so maybe this is the start of it??? YUK!! Don't like it!! Better get used to it though eh??!!! Is it a good sign or not?? I don't know?:shrug:

Remember feeling sick with DD 12+ years ago but I am sure it wasn't as bad as it is now?!! 

I was only saying earlier that I hadn't had the old MS as yet too.....serves me right for tempting fate??!!!:dohh:


----------



## maybebaby3

jaccib said:


> I feel :sick: as a dog.......Think I am hungry but don't know what to eat???!!!! :wacko:
> 
> Suddenly came on, not felt sick yet so maybe this is the start of it??? YUK!! Don't like it!! Better get used to it though eh??!!! Is it a good sign or not?? I don't know?:shrug:
> 
> Remember feeling sick with DD 12+ years ago but I am sure it wasn't as bad as it is now?!!
> 
> I was only saying earlier that I hadn't had the old MS as yet too.....serves me right for tempting fate??!!!:dohh:

aww sorry the old MS has got u. i haven't been 2 bad with that yet but have been floored by the tiredness! running after 2 young kids doesn't help easier. pregnancy gets harder each time as there's no time 2 rest! ohh 2 :sleep:


----------



## farah

Welcome Maybebaby3! I've added everyone on the list. Just let me know if I forgot someone.

Sorry you're feeling rough Jacci. I'm the same though. Although I feel like I'm almost getting used to it. I've got my few little things that I can eat without feeling too sick and I'm just trying to take day at a time. I'm sure it'll get easier at some point. Not saying I don't hate it though. :D And my blood sugar is starting to be all over the place since I'm not eating like I should.

We've got our first MW appointment tomorrow.. exciting, YAY!!:happydance:


----------



## jaccib

farah said:


> Welcome Maybebaby3! I've added everyone on the list. Just let me know if I forgot someone.
> 
> Sorry you're feeling rough Jacci. I'm the same though. Although I feel like I'm almost getting used to it. I've got my few little things that I can eat without feeling too sick and I'm just trying to take day at a time. I'm sure it'll get easier at some point. Not saying I don't hate it though. :D And my blood sugar is starting to be all over the place since I'm not eating like I should.
> 
> We've got our first MW appointment tomorrow.. exciting, YAY!!:happydance:

I am feeling a bit better now.......had a sleep this afternoon! Feel so guilty for it though!!!!!!

What time is your appointment tomorrow?


----------



## farah

I think it's around 11.30. Nice to have it earlyish so not too much waiting around in the morning. It'll be interesting to see if our appointments will be similar. :) I still feel a bit like if my appointment is too early when it's only week 6 but then this is the time they gave me and I guess they should know..


----------



## jaccib

Morning farah

How you feeling today? Looking forward to your appointment??

I feel shattered and pretty icky even after having breakfast!! Legged out in my dressing gown on the sofa not sure what to do with myself!!! 

I still have packing to do did the kitchen cupboards and bathroom yesterday........think better do all the linen and bedding today. Plus there is a ton of ironing to do..................good job that I am unemployed really!!!

Hope your appointment goes well.....let me know when you get home won't you?

Jacci.xx:hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey I think im due May 15th altho with the spooky goings on this month i think it might be may 17th hahaha what a weird month! How is everyone? I think my morning sickness is starting up ... going to go and buy some bio oil today i think. 

x x x


----------



## farah

I'm just back from the midwife's. It was rubbish!!! She filled in a form with my contact details and due date and said she'll send it to St. Mary's and that they'll send me an appointment from there. She was dead nice though and listened to all my worries about my blood sugar and stuff. Just said there's not much she can do to make things move faster and now I just need to wait til I get a letter from St. Mary's. She said you normally don't get the appointment til on a week 12-14 even if you have got some condition!

I just got a leaflet about what I'm not allowed to eat and stuff and she told me to go to a&e if my blood sugar problem gets too bad. And the whole appointment took about 10-15 minutes!! I thought when it's my first baby we would have talked a bit more about things but obviously that's what happens when I go to the hospital in a month or two's time. 

Hope your midwife's visit is a bit better Jacci.

Welcome Hope&faith, I'll add you to the list.

My nausea is still as bad as ever. :nope: So overall not feeling great today.


----------



## jaccib

farah said:


> I'm just back from the midwife's. It was rubbish!!! She filled in a form with my contact details and due date and said she'll send it to St. Mary's and that they'll send me an appointment from there. She was dead nice though and listened to all my worries about my blood sugar and stuff. Just said there's not much she can do to make things move faster and now I just need to wait til I get a letter from St. Mary's. She said you normally don't get the appointment til on a week 12-14 even if you have got some condition!
> 
> I just got a leaflet about what I'm not allowed to eat and stuff and she told me to go to a&e if my blood sugar problem gets too bad. And the whole appointment took about 10-15 minutes!! I thought when it's my first baby we would have talked a bit more about things but obviously that's what happens when I go to the hospital in a month or two's time.
> 
> Hope your midwife's visit is a bit better Jacci.
> 
> Welcome Hope&faith, I'll add you to the list.
> 
> My nausea is still as bad as ever. :nope: So overall not feeling great today.

 
:hugs: Oh farah,
That doesn't sound good to me. Mind you I get on very well with my midwife after my experiences. We chat like old friends...maybe as I am nearer in age to her than a lot of the youngsters they must get in there!!!
I feel awful for you you now....I am sure once the hospital contact you ,you will feel better about it!
I know I will get all the leaflets about downs screening etc again Bit concerned about that now....still best not worry until testing time I suppose!!!
I am soooo hungry ATM just eaten a whole can of hotdog sausages cold from the tin!!!!!:wacko: 
Better go and get some packing or ironing done....been sat here all morning very lazy!!!!!!
Jacci.xxxxx


----------



## maybebaby3

lol jaccib i know wot u mean abt the hunger thing! i am soooooooooooo hungry all the time! and always seem 2 go 4 unhealthy stuff :oops: have bought lots of fruit in an attempt 2 eat better. with my last 2 pregnancies i was the same - always craving burger and steak and crisps (mayb coz i was anaemic! tho that doesn't explain the crisps :dohh:) 

have a kiddies party l8r and all i want 2 do is :sleep: oh well i will just hav 2 w8 til 2nite 4 that as still have 2 :hangwashing::iron::dishes: oh well should get started really! take care all xxx


----------



## mummykel1984

can u add me??? according 2 due date calendars i'm due 20th may i think lol xx


----------



## maybebaby3

mummykel1984 said:


> can u add me??? according 2 due date calendars i'm due 20th may i think lol xx

hi! here's 2 a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## jaccib

I'M BACK!!!!!


Had a great booking appointment with midwife,it was llike talking to an old friend!! We had a fair bit to catch up on after all the M/C's and she is made up for us!! Glad that I am in for an emergency/early scan on thursday!!

I am off for the usual blood tests on friday and she has sent a request for the nuchal scan in my 11/13 week. I am booked for my second appointment with her on 6th October which will make me 10 weeks!


I am soo happy now that I have done that......so countdown has begun!!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

yey! good news abt the scan jacci!!!


----------



## KatyS1981

Hi, Im pretty new here but so excited & scared to say BFP Mon, Weds & thurs & EDD i think is 20/5. Congratulations to everyone else on here fingers, toes, arms & legs crossed for you all xx


----------



## jaccib

Good morning ladies!!!!!


Well what a hectic day yesterday!!!! Hospital for scan at 9.30.........consultant was running an hour late!!!!! SO finally get to see him...........the scan was a bit scarey.....looked and there was a sac but he couldn't see anything else!!!:cry:OH put his and on my shoulder and gave me a squeeze..............so consultant says....right internal scan then!!!! OH MY GOD.....................We have a 4mm RICICLE WITH a HEARTBEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I nearly cried....my heart was pounding like crazy!!!!! Consultant is sooo happy for us at last.....said seeing a heartbeat gives us a 95% viable pregnancy!!!!
Wants us back in 4 weeks for another scan!!!!!


Relieved IS NOT the word!!!!!

Next hectic bit is....phone call from agency regards our new house....we can pick keys up.......can we bring 1300 quid and passport photos by 4 pm!!!!

Well we did it and will be moving in fully next tuesday...not sure when I will be back here due to internet connection but will get back asap.

Hope you are all doing well and I will be back.


Jacci.xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

KatyS1981 said:


> Hi, Im pretty new here but so excited & scared to say BFP Mon, Weds & thurs & EDD i think is 20/5. Congratulations to everyone else on here fingers, toes, arms & legs crossed for you all xx

hi katy! try not 2 worry (easier said than done i know!!!) i will keep fingers etc crossed 4 u 2 and 4 every1 else in here. 

have been nauseous in the mornings but then hungry all day long and i mean HUNGRY! am goin 2 b HUGE by the end of this pregnancy! lol


----------



## jolou

hey girls! got my first midwife app through woohooo october 5th :D seems like an age away!


----------



## maybebaby3

midwife appointments r so few and far between if it is not your 1st baby!!!


----------



## jolou

so it seems, they sent me a leaflet telling me roughly when i will have midwifes app, no where near the amount i had with sophie but then again it might be down to area, my friend had her first baby a few months back with same grp of midwives and didnt have many, i was in diff area for sophie..oh well :) just waiting for my app for dating scan to come through for around my 12th week.


----------



## maybebaby3

am goin 4 a private scan on thursday as the hospital here doesnt want 2 know until u r abt 10wks coz of risk of m/c!


----------



## Ollieburger

Hi Ladies, I am back from a weeks camping holiday in the lakes which was lovely but very active. I have been feeling v sick but haven't actually been sick. i have also been feeling very achey in lower abdomen has any one else had this? 

I have my first mid wife appointment on friday, I know it will only last about 10 mins but at least it gets things moving. x


----------



## jolou

Ollieburger said:


> Hi Ladies, I am back from a weeks camping holiday in the lakes which was lovely but very active. I have been feeling v sick but haven't actually been sick. i have also been feeling very achey in lower abdomen has any one else had this?
> 
> I have my first mid wife appointment on friday, I know it will only last about 10 mins but at least it gets things moving. x

yea i have been achey too, apparently its normal and things streching and stuff :) it freaks me out at times lol


----------



## mommy43

hi all im due 14th may:)


----------



## Jellyt

Hello! I'm a May mummy too, 8th May :) xxx


----------



## jolou

welcome jellyt and mommy43 :D


----------



## Ollieburger

Hi mommy43 and jellyt.

My achyness seems to have gone today which is a relief.


----------



## maybebaby3

glad u r feeling better ollie! i'm exhausted. kids eating their dinner now and am hoping 4 an early night!


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Hi I'm 26 and from Leeds and I am due around May 17th and I don't have a buddy yet


----------



## JIGGY

Gypsy_Punk said:


> Hi I'm 26 and from Leeds and I am due around May 17th and I don't have a buddy yet


hi am due on the 18th may so i cud b a buddy if u like???xxx:flower:


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Yeah! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## JIGGY

coolio hunni xxx


----------



## puffins'mom

Hi, i am 29, due 21 may and dont have a bump buddy.

does anyone have bad AF cramping, i didnt have this with last pregs!?
but the sickness is ALREADY kicking in, i have had hyperemesis with all pregs and was hoping that this one might be different hahaha


----------



## maybebaby3

no cramping but felt so sick this afternoon that i was worried i was goin 2 throw up over the kids in my class!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

I feel so rubbish in myself today oh is set on buying a house im not keen on and i have soent alot of the day in tears x x x


----------



## Sparkledust09

Hi ladies, I am also due in May, on the 16th. I have my first midwife appointment on 2nd October, when I will be almost 8 weeks preg. I haven't really had many symptoms yet, just sore boobs and tiredness! :sleep:


----------



## Mrs A

Can you add me to the 2nd may please :)


----------



## Jellyt

Hello, i'm a May mummy :). May 8th for me! xx


----------



## jaccib

Hello ladies

How are we all?


I have moved house all went really smoothly!! Just plugged laptop in and have managed to get on here again!!YAY!!

Had an awful phonecall from doctor yesterday....urine sample had come back from lab with some type of infection showing up that a pregnant woman of my age and health should never contract!!! Worried me quite a lot especially as only moved house the day before. Doctor was very good and said he was phoning my consultant to get me in ASAP!
Phone call 5 mins later from consultants secretary to say that doctor was writing letter and putting that and the results on the front desk for me to collect and come over to hospital. Doctor phoned again to check that I had been phoned by hospital and not to worry as he felt that it was probably a cross-contamination!As time was getting on I couldn't get to the hospital so I had to get there 9am this morning to see the consultant.

I was seen immediately and EVERTHING is fine and as doctor said probably cross-contamination! I cannot believe the level of care I am getting this time!! They are looking after me so well,I know it's because of the miscarriages,but I cannot fault them!!!


So many new ladies.....hello to you all..........is everyone doing ok then???


Jacci.xxxx


----------



## maybebaby3

hey jacci am glad all is fine!!! am feeling really sick 2day. it started yesterday and comes and goes all day :( got scan in 1hr so really looking 4ward 2 it tho i know i won't see much!

hope every1 is fine!!!


----------



## farah

Hi everyone and welcome to everyone new!

I updated everyone on the list, just let me know if someone's missing.

How is everyone doing? Any early scans yet?

I've been to St. Mary's after the midwife's appointment and was amazed! Everything there is all shiny and new and the staff is just wonderful. I have to go there weekly now until they can be sure that my blood sugar is ok. Also am having the first scan in only three weeks time! I'm getting so excited but also a bit scared.. what if there is nothing in there or something's wrong? I'm such a blabber mouth that I've already told about my pregnancy to quite a lot of people and am dreading having to tell everyone again if something bad would happen. 

My nausea's gotten maybe a tiny bit better. Or it might be that I'm just accepting it now and so it doesn't get me as down as before. Also getting lots of dizziness and feeling really tired all the time. I haven't had any tummy cramps or anything anymore though. Just got this weird feeling in my tummy like I would have been doing lots of exercising and especially abs (even though I haven't). Anyone else got that?

I realised I haven't got a bump buddy.. Anyone? I'm due 1st of May.

Hope everyone's well and the little ones are growing nice and fast.


----------



## Ollieburger

Hi everyone. I hope your blood sugars sorts itself out farah. I have my booking in appointment today at 3pm, then i will be counting down the days until my 12 weeks scan. 

Maybe baby, I hope your scan went well?

My abs have also been really sore, and sickness has hit a new level today. I just wish I would be sick. 

x


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey I have had an early scan ... all well and saw h/b altho morning sickeness is very bad so saw doc today trying some tablets if they dont work i will prob get admitted for re-hydration so praying these tablets work but anyone feeling poorly, hot lemon squash and honey has settled me a bit! how is everyone else?!?


----------



## farah

How was your appointment Ollieburger?

Hopefully those tablets work for you Hope&faith. It must be horrible if you can't manage to get anything down. :( I just find that when I feel the worst I just have to try and eat or drink something that's least sickening for me. It can be something different everyday. And congrats for the heartbeat, must feel amazing to see it!

I'm actually managing to eat really well. Get lots of cravings and eat lots but then it feels like I'm never enjoying my food when I just feel sick all the time. Haven't actually been sick anymore so at least that's good. And I did feel a lot worse two weeks ago. Maybe this will get better slowly.

I'm getting so impatient waiting for the scan. It's still 3 weeks away. I just can't wait to see the baby and know that there is something there for sure. Almost felt tempted to buy a HCG test today just to see that I still see the line. It's silly though.. there's not much else I can do but wait.


----------



## mommy43

i dont even feel pregnant :( i have to wait till 10 weeks for midwife app 
the only thing is im sooooo tired all the time i dont remember being this tired before even at full term im taking pregnacare how is everyone else feeling??


----------



## puffins'mom

hi ladies,


hope&faith, i hope you manage to feel better soon, sounds like hyperemeis gravidum, i get this everytime and end up on iv fluids, the drugs are a combination of metachlopramide and cyclizine that work for me, what you taking hon?

jaccib what a lot going on for you! so glad things are ok now. i bet you got loads of boxes to unpack now! happy new house!

seems i will have to wait for a bump buddy as everyone is way ahead of me in.

have a great evening girls, i am looking forward to strictly come dancing (for those in the UK) !!

stickydust x


----------



## Missy86

Hi guys I got my BFP this morning

Im not sure when I am due cos I have PCOS and I think it happened very soon after coming of the pill, like 4 days lol

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## puffins'mom

congrats missy86, what a wonderful surprise this must be for you just coming off the pill!
stickydust x


----------



## Missy86

lol it was a shock as we were gonna stop for a while as I had a new job

but we are both very happy


----------



## LulaBug

Hey everyone, my little bundle of joy is due on the 25th May. :oD


----------



## fluffpuffin

Hello  I got my bfp on Tuesday and will be due 23rd May. It still hasn't sunkproperly yet. Very excited though and great to have such a lovely support group here. :hugs:
xx


----------



## LulaBug

Congratulations to everyone! :D xx


----------



## puffins'mom

congrats ladies, what exciting news!

i have my sea bands on and my amber stone around my wrist and so far the sickness is mostly staying away....

has anybodies bellys just popped out? 

hope everyone is having a lovely weekend?
stickydust x


----------



## Lkeecey

Hello lovelies, 

Just got my BFP, due on 31st May, so just slipping in before the cut off here :D xxx


----------



## devonlady

fluffpuffin said:


> Hello  I got my bfp on Tuesday and will be due 23rd May. It still hasn't sunkproperly yet. Very excited though and great to have such a lovely support group here. :hugs:
> xx

fluffpuffin - I am also due 23rd May and I live in Devon!! We're not far away. I'm very new to this and not sure how to private message, but i'm on MSN, if you are too can you send me a message? Would love to get in touch x


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hello, my name is Alison, I'm 20 and due on the 23rd of May. Congratulations to everyone expecting! Anyone due the same time as me who wants to be buddies? Thanks! xx


----------



## AdamsEve

Hello!

I'm due on 19th May, please can you add me?!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sam9kids

Im due around the 8th, anyone else?


----------



## devonlady

~curiosity~ said:


> Hello, my name is Alison, I'm 20 and due on the 23rd of May. Congratulations to everyone expecting! Anyone due the same time as me who wants to be buddies? Thanks! xx

Hi Alison - I'm due 23rd May also! We can be bump buddies! I'm 28.. this is my first bubba :0)

Drop me a private message if you like? xxxx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Congratulations devonlady! :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi curiosity ... Im 20 aswell due a lil before you but still in May if ya want to chat x x x


----------



## ~curiosity~

hope&faith09 said:


> Hi curiosity ... Im 20 aswell due a lil before you but still in May if ya want to chat x x x

Hello hun, congratulations! Do you know your due date? Hows it going for you so far? xxx :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

congrats 2 all the newbies! i haven't been here in abt a wk. feeling sick as a pig most of the time :( hopefully will catch up with all the posts at the weekend xxx


----------



## Las78

May I join too please? EDD is 27 May (my own calculations though so may change)


----------



## hope&faith09

My edd is 15th of May ... so far im not going so good been quite sick etc but having good days and bad days had to miss Uni today as I was just to tired and dizzy to drive in :-( How is everyone else? x x x


----------



## maybebaby3

i feel awful 2! have been fighting severe nausea, have almost been sick at work a few times but managed 2 hold it back. not nice. am a primary teacher so work is really hands on all the time. we had an inservice day on friday and felt so ill that i called in sick as i knew wouldnt lumber any1 with my classes! yesterday we went shopping and i thought i was going 2 keel over in the supermarket. pregnancy is definately harder this time round! no rest with the 2 little ones! thankfully my DH is sympathetic and helping out when he can. hope every1 gets over the 1st tri gripes soon! xxxxx


----------



## farah

Hi ladies!

How is everyone today? I've added everyone new on the list. Welcome and congrats to everyone that's recently joined us!

I haven't had much evergy recently. Nausea is just draining every last bit of energy out of me. My diet's gone so bad because of this as well. :( It's lasted for almost five weeks now and I've definitely had enough. Also my skin's starting to break out and blood sugar still way too low all the time. I have to say that I'm not really enjoying this first trimester. Still 11 days til the first scan. Can't wait! I feel like I can't relax before I've seen there's something there.

Congrats to everyone with good scan news. It must be amazing to hear the heartbeat.


----------



## hope&faith09

Well I had my early scan but still havent been put in touch with midwives ... have no appointment yet or anything so not really sure whether to go back to docs as I havent had a referral yet everything has been done on emergency appointments. 

Anyway I am so so so tired so off to bed its so early but I cant keep my eyes open.

Lots of love x x x


----------



## ~curiosity~

hope&faith09 said:


> My edd is 15th of May ... so far im not going so good been quite sick etc but having good days and bad days had to miss Uni today as I was just to tired and dizzy to drive in :-( How is everyone else? x x x

hey I'm in uni too :happydance: are they helping you out lots? They've been really good with me xxx


----------



## aw1990

can u add me please :) im due 15th or 16th 

probs say 16th :) xxx


----------



## kayce

mines 22nd


----------



## better2gether

Oh! I'm the 22nd too! :happydance:


----------



## Windmills

Hi, I'm Katie :flower: 
I've been meaning to post in here for ages but kept forgetting :dohh: My due date going by my LMP is 22nd May xx


----------



## zenmommy526

Hey can you add me to the list please?!?! 
I am May 24th!!!


If anyone has this, or a week within that day let me know.

I see the women above me are expecting two days before me...
I want a bump buddy.


----------



## ~curiosity~

zenmommy526 said:


> Hey can you add me to the list please?!?!
> I am May 24th!!!
> 
> 
> If anyone has this, or a week within that day let me know.
> 
> I see the women above me are expecting two days before me...
> I want a bump buddy.

hey hun, I thought I was due the 23rd but the midwife says 22nd of May :) hope you're doing well! I'd be happy to be your buddy :hugs:


----------



## jaccib

maybebaby3 said:


> i feel awful 2! have been fighting severe nausea, have almost been sick at work a few times but managed 2 hold it back. not nice. am a primary teacher so work is really hands on all the time. we had an inservice day on friday and felt so ill that i called in sick as i knew wouldnt lumber any1 with my classes! yesterday we went shopping and i thought i was going 2 keel over in the supermarket. pregnancy is definately harder this time round! no rest with the 2 little ones! thankfully my DH is sympathetic and helping out when he can. hope every1 gets over the 1st tri gripes soon! xxxxx

 
Ditto....I decided to take a calm walk down the road to town this morning....BIG mistake....nearly took a tumble totally lost my balance god knows how I managed to stay on my feet!!!! Felt really unsteady all of a sudden....NEVER felt like that before....don't think I am safe going anywhere alone!!!!!

Still I have tomorrow to look forward to....OH is working but taking me with him as it's Milton Keynes!!!!! Yipee..have been feeling like a prisoner in my own home recently....He took me to Northampton yesterday to buy a new sofa and He couldn't believe how much I was smiling just because I was out of the house!!!!:haha: It was beautiful seeing all the autumn colours on the trees!!! BLIMEY how sad do I sound now!?????


----------



## Heidi

I might be joining you over in May, had a scan today and they put me at 9+3 so 2nd May! having another scan on the 19th October so will know for sure then :) xx


----------



## NokiaPurple16

congratsss girls :)

EDD 27th May .. i think ... :D
x


----------



## maybebaby3

jaccib said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> i feel awful 2! have been fighting severe nausea, have almost been sick at work a few times but managed 2 hold it back. not nice. am a primary teacher so work is really hands on all the time. we had an inservice day on friday and felt so ill that i called in sick as i knew wouldnt lumber any1 with my classes! yesterday we went shopping and i thought i was going 2 keel over in the supermarket. pregnancy is definately harder this time round! no rest with the 2 little ones! thankfully my DH is sympathetic and helping out when he can. hope every1 gets over the 1st tri gripes soon! xxxxx
> 
> 
> Ditto....I decided to take a calm walk down the road to town this morning....BIG mistake....nearly took a tumble totally lost my balance god knows how I managed to stay on my feet!!!! Felt really unsteady all of a sudden....NEVER felt like that before....don't think I am safe going anywhere alone!!!!!
> 
> Still I have tomorrow to look forward to....OH is working but taking me with him as it's Milton Keynes!!!!! Yipee..have been feeling like a prisoner in my own home recently....He took me to Northampton yesterday to buy a new sofa and He couldn't believe how much I was smiling just because I was out of the house!!!!:haha: It was beautiful seeing all the autumn colours on the trees!!! BLIMEY how sad do I sound now!?????Click to expand...

Lol! I dont think u r sad jacci!!! i have been exhausted all day. hardly slept last night as dylan was playing with his dad and he managed 2 crack his head open on the window ledge as they were doing 'gymnastics'. i was in the kitchen dishing up dinner and suddenly we were racing off 2 a&e! poor thing ended up with 3 stitches in the back of his head. he was very brave tho. so i didnt want him 2 sleep 2 early coz of concussion so he was up til past 11pm and then i kept getting up in the night 2 check on him. so apart from pregnancy exhaustion have also that 2 thank 4 feeling extra crap, and a sore throat 2. i really am not on top form. sorry 4 the whinge! xxx


----------



## 18NPregnant

i am due the first of may and i will let you all know what i am having when i find out


----------



## akimo01

Hiya,

I am a May Mummy too :thumbup:

Can you please put me on the list? According to the online due date calculator, I am due on 29th May :happydance: but I have yet to speak to the midwife and to have my 1st scan so everything could change by then
Thank you

xxxx


----------



## maybebaby3

hi 2 all the newbies on this thread. wishing u a healthy and happy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## subio

Hi All,

This is my first pregnancy and I am due 1st or 2nd May according to LMP and would love some messenger buddies to compare notes with and a little bit of support through this crazy time. Please feel free to send me a private message, wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies!

Thanks,

Arlene


----------



## farah

Hi ladies, how are you today?

I updated everyone one the list on the first page again.

My nausea has completely changed. Before it was there every day all day. Now it's always gone for three days and then comes back worse than ever for 3-4 days. But I'm so grateful for those nausea free days! We've got our first scan on Friday and I'm getting a bit nervous about it. Scared cos what if it hasn't grown normally or something is wrong. My boyfriend is just excited. He's talking about the baby lots and planning things and saying how happy he is with me. Couldn't ask for anything more. He is just the best thing in the world!

Some of us are not far off from the second trimester now... Only few more weeks!!! Can't wait! Hope you're all well.


----------



## maybebaby3

it's great that your boyfriend is being so wonderful farah! i'm sure the scan will be fine! :hugs:


----------



## jolou

hey! not been on this one for a while, to much to catch up on in the first tri forum! lol welcome to all the new may mummies! cant believe its only a few weeks for some of us till we are in 2nd tri! wooohooo.

I have my scan on the 20th and cant wait now, bar the bit where i need to drink 1 1/2 pints of water an hr before...il be weeing myself by the time of the scan..i do hope they arent late in doing it lol


----------



## maybebaby3

i know wot u mean jolou! i am the same! i have my scan on 27th. on monday i have my midwife booking in appointment.

hope every1 is doin ok xxx


----------



## mommy43

im having my booking in app. tomorrow yay im excited n nervous


----------



## maybebaby3

does any1 else look at their ticker and think that 214 days is not that long 2 go!?!


----------



## hope&faith09

214 days sounds like a long time to me!!! ...but then I think before then I need to have done Christmas finished Uni and my dissertation etc, moved and redecorated new house and so much more im wondering whether this baby may sneak up on me! 

Altho I have been really sick since 5 weeks the last few weeks seem to have gone really quickly! I have my booking in appointment next Wednesday, am excited to go to the unit she said she would show me round hopefully I can have bubs there rather than in the hospital. Anyone else doing this? 

Hope everyone is feeling ok ... not long till second tri! 

x x x


----------



## maybebaby3

we only have hospital in gibraltar but it is more like a birth unit as consultants have 2 be called in if there are complications, they are not just there automatically unless it is working hours. we do not have the facility of home births either. i had my friend delivering me even though she was off duty (bless!) i had gas and air and diamorphine (instead of pethadine)


----------



## little lady

Hi i'm due 18th may with my 2nd baby. I already have a daughter who is nearly 5 months so pregnancy happened pretty quick. :haha:

I also have lots of birthdays in may so thinking it's going to be an expensive month.:happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

hi little lady! my children r 1yr 9months apart. it was tough at 1st but they grow up so close, and yours will be even closer in age.


----------



## kayce

i have my first midwifes appointment on 21st so weds and im nervous :wacko: but then its my birthday on 30th and my first scan on 10th of nov so everything will stat rolling soon :happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

I have my first midwifes appointment on Wednesday too! Im excited i know its going to be alot of form filling but thats ok!


----------



## tabdah23

Hey,
I have a three year old girl, and im due with this baby May 17th. I guess give or take a few days depending on when he/she wants to make his his/her way into this world. lol. but im here if anyone needs anything.

Tabitha-


----------



## maybebaby3

hi tabitha welcome!

hope&faith it is a whole lot of form filling at the 1st midwife appointment but at least it gets the ball rolling and like u said it is exciting as it makes the whole thing more real! 

the weekend is flying by as usual. we went in2 spain yesterday and did some shopping and took the kids 2 a soft play area. then we came back and sorted them out and my sis came down 2 watch the x factor. i am hooked!!!

hope every1 is doing ok :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Im alright ... just sitting watching x factor with oh but he isnt paying attention. had a nice relaxing weekend but going to have a busy week docs tomorrow, midwife wednesday ... does anyone know if I need any info on OH as he isnt coming! 

hope everyone is good x x x


----------



## Daisymay10

hi everyone, this is my first post and first pregnancy. sooo excited, due date according to LMP is 26th May, looking forward to my first scan so i can see my baby :flower: (waiting for letter in post!!) congrats to all you may baby moms, daisy xx


----------



## jolou

hey ladies and welcome daisymay :)

hope&faith i may be posting too late but my midwife only asked about family history mainly on my part, like diabetes, high blood pressure etc, if you now of any medical conditions of your OH and family that u think is relevent then your fine, i didnt know much really but she mainly concentrated on my side anyway, only thing they asked about OH was if any of his family is from somewhere other than the uk, not 100% sure why lol.

Well i have my dating scan tomorrow! cant wait, i think they will put me back a few days tbh as my periods are were never regular before going on the pill and i only had one true period after coming off as we got pregnant so quickly, Altho my midwife ignored the fact i said it was 31 days between my bleed during pill break and my first true period lol she just put 28 days :S


----------



## princess23

hey every1, i have a 10 year old daughter and am due 29th may with bambino no2. im new to this site and am struggling with the slang, any help would be appreciated, thanks xx


----------



## jolou

welcome princess :) i think there is a abbrievations section on the welcome part (i think) but im sure if you ask on here we can help you out


----------



## jaccib

Hi there all

Been in bed since wednesday with suspected swine flu!!! Finally got out the house today even though it was for full blood count at docs!!!:wacko:

Feel quite a lot better than I did..totally bedbound....hated it. Then got streaming nose saturday/sunday so NO sleep at all at night. Feel bunged up now so seems that it's on it's way!! Just headache now really!!

My bruises on my tummy are finally fading away and the injections of clexane are getting easier to deal with!!

Looking forward to my scan on friday now!!!


----------



## jolou

sounds like you have had a horrid week jaccib, and here i have been at home moaning cos i just feel under the weather!


----------



## lillprutten

13th of may here


----------



## jaccib

jolou said:


> sounds like you have had a horrid week jaccib, and here i have been at home moaning cos i just feel under the weather!

 

Tell me bout it!!!

Still feel groggy today as sleep interrupted by severe coughing fits!!!!

I just want to start enjoying being pregnant now!!! Is that too much to ask???:shrug:


Oh well onwards and upwards!!!


----------



## Heidi

Well its official my EDD is 1st May :)


----------



## lillprutten

I'm due 13th of May:)


----------



## jolou

afternoon ladies hope everyone is feeling ok today! had my scan today and they dated me as 11weeks 6 days so my due date is now 5th may 2010. Ive posted my scan on the first tri section but il post it here too but just through a link to my facebook :)

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=129277&id=588921371&l=f04c724106


----------



## Ivoryapril

Hi ladies, can i join you? I'm due May 17 th x


----------



## Mork

Hey all, only just found this thread!! I am due 12th May by mine and mw dates, but still to have scan!!! Please can I join you???
This is my first :)


----------



## agreeksmom

im due may 27th i think ill find out for sure tomorrow yay!!


----------



## fluffpuffin

My EDD has been changed at my last scan and is now 28th May 2010. I was pu back by 4 days, so not too bad. Main thing was seeing my baby and a strong heartbeat. xx


----------



## hopingtobemum

hi guys, had my scan the other day and my EDD is now 5th May 2010!

I am so excited now. Starting to feel a bit better so starting to enjoy being pregnant. Although I feel a bit fat now - been eating a bit too much rubbish I think! and cos no bump yet just feel blurgh!!!!

Hope your all good, xxxx


----------



## maybebaby3

i have my dating scan on tuesday and am excited but also nervous in case there's something wrong!!! i hate this stage of pregnancy where u can't feel the baby yet! u just dont know what is going on in there!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Sure everything will be fine maybe baby! I cant wait for my dating scan date to come thru! Praying I get an extension on this essay as I really dont get it I think being ill, not being able to get into Uni, and trying but not understanding is circumstances for additional support?!?


----------



## jaccib

hey Girls


Just back from Sussex. 
I had my NT dating scan on friday! My measurement was 1.9mm!!! YAY was worried about that and now well that was brill!! Baby was doing somersaults and couldn't keep still! They have changed my due date though to 30th April??!!!! So don't know what to do now???!!!! Will put pics on later in the week as I have OH's two boys here and my daughter is ill in bed!!
They couldn't get any blood out of me friday so I have to go back in today to get some to complete the scan proper!!
Told my daughter on friday and she threw a complete paddy.....she is all calmded down now and coming to grips with it. We can't tell the boys yet as things on that side aren't quite stable enough!!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

28th of may .. looking for bump buddies so i think this one is me :D ! 
Can somebody help me with tickers.. do you have to paste them everytime you writ eon here :S x


----------



## laura4disney

Hi! My due date is 14th May!


----------



## maybebaby3

had my dating scan and due date has changed from 15th to 7th. yey am closer 2 2nd tri!!! i am debating a nuchal fold scan and bloods 2 assess risk of downs. any thoughts?


----------



## Jadeyydoe

HELLO!
I'm due 11th may!
anyone else? :D


----------



## Mork

Had my scan today and was put back to 10th may, but also showed as 11 th may - so gonna stick with my date at the moment of 12th May!!! I had nuchal scan and downs bloods taken today xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Jadeyydoe said:


> HELLO!
> I'm due 11th may!
> anyone else? :D

im 28th hun xx


----------



## OmiOmen

Hello all,
I had my 12 week NT scan yesterday and my due date is the 10th of May. I have had two miscarriages and the first time I found out at my dating scan so I was really nervous yesterday but everything went fine. Well, the baby would not stop moving for them to get the NT measurements until they sent me to walk about and eat/drink something sugary but by the third scan of the day they got it. Unfortunately, I got my scan photos from the third scan and they were not as clear as the first lot (I can only hold my pee in for so long) but I am just so relived.


----------



## Divvy

Can I join here please?


----------



## hope&faith09

Welcome Divvy!

how you getting on with your pregnancy?


----------



## Divvy

Thank you :flower: Feeling really well now, as getting some good sleep for the last 2 weeks. My life since January has been a living hell, due to baby wanting to breastfeed every 1-2 hours at night! He is 15 months.

2 weeks ago we put him in his own room, and he is only feeding 1-2 times a night now, wish I had done it earlier! doh! :dohh: I feel human again!

I have just gone to try my doppler for a play, and its broken! Not lending to anyone ever again!:growlmad:

How is everyone?


----------



## hope&faith09

Im alright after my scare yesterday scan today showed everything is good. Starting to feel more human now after awful morning sickness but think its coming to an end now! yay


----------



## Divvy

Its all a worrying time, and it dont get any better! xx


----------



## happygal

Hi, anyone in the uk due on or around the 27th of may want to be bump buddies on here, facebook and possibly by text? im 27 and already have a 7 year old son :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Divvy said:


> Thank you :flower: Feeling really well now, as getting some good sleep for the last 2 weeks. My life since January has been a living hell, due to baby wanting to breastfeed every 1-2 hours at night! He is 15 months.
> 
> 2 weeks ago we put him in his own room, and he is only feeding 1-2 times a night now, wish I had done it earlier! doh! :dohh: I feel human again!
> 
> I have just gone to try my doppler for a play, and its broken! Not lending to anyone ever again!:growlmad:
> 
> How is everyone?

i so know what u mean. my son never slept and neither did my daughter and she just wanted breastfeeding all night since they day she was born!:dohh: nightmare! i had 2 sleep her when she was about 15months as i was already back 2 work full time and going crazy. she breastfed 4 19months. i hope after 2 nightmare sleepers (they still not the best sleepers) i deserve a baby with good sleep habits this time! lol!


----------



## Divvy

They really dont warn you how difficult breastfeeding is...one word I would use is relentless! He slept through last night, 7pm-7am! Boy was I ready to feed him in the morning! ;)

ps...it may be relentless, but it is worth it...for the mums to be that I may have just worried!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

happygal said:


> Hi, anyone in the uk due on or around the 27th of may want to be bump buddies on here, facebook and possibly by text? im 27 and already have a 7 year old son :hugs:

hiya im due 28th xx


----------



## maybebaby3

Divvy said:


> They really dont warn you how difficult breastfeeding is...one word I would use is relentless! He slept through last night, 7pm-7am! Boy was I ready to feed him in the morning! ;)
> 
> ps...it may be relentless, but it is worth it...for the mums to be that I may have just worried!

yep i totally agree!!!


----------



## icemaiden216

Hi all

Im due 4th May 2010, would love to chat to others.

Tally
xoxo


----------



## Heidi

icemaiden216 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im due 4th May 2010, would love to chat to others.
> 
> Tally
> xoxo

Hi Tally i'm Due 1st May this is my first bub. How about you?


----------



## OmiOmen

Hi icemaiden216, it is nice to see someone else from Derby. :happydance:


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

Im a May mummy too :D

EED for me is 12th May :D 

xx


----------



## maybebaby3

just taking a break from the tedious housework. my dh thinks that women r born loving the household chores...............er..............no! not me at least! oh well back 2 the ironing! joy!


----------



## hope&faith09

Well im spending next week stripping wall paper, putting in a new kitchen, and generally re-decorating as well as essay writing! hmm sounds like fun!


----------



## maybebaby3

lol what exciting lives we lead!


----------



## pa2k84

First scan today due date of 16th May :thumbup:


----------



## maybebaby3

got my nuchal results (had scan and bloods) my risk of a downs baby is 1 in 9813! so v low risk! so happy now i have peace of mind!


----------



## KatyS1981

Hello!! I went for my scan last week thinking i was 12+1 but i've been told i was 12+6!! so new due date of 14th May. It was such a relief to see little bean looking so much like a baby now - it was really still just moving the legs about & then all of a sudden did this weird breakdancing move!! Just waiting to feel him moving now can't wait!!

hope everyone else is keeping well 

xx


----------



## cat1980

hi im going to be a mummy in may on the 18th i had a scan at 7 weeks and they dated it then which i was bummed about cos means baby is just a little wiggle on the picture and next one wont be til 28th december :(


----------



## maybebaby3

i have my 20wk scan on 18th! i can't wait!!!


----------



## mumma_2b

Hi everyone and congrats! :)
My name is Sarah and myfirst baby is due on May 19th :)
Soo excited! :D
x


----------



## daddy.danno

mumma_2b said:


> Hi everyone and congrats! :)
> My name is Sarah and myfirst baby is due on May 19th :)
> Soo excited! :D
> x

im also excited because its my baby too :)
and because i am going to be marrying my gorgeous fiance soon too (hopefully very soon) :) xx


----------



## maybebaby3

welcome new mummies and daddies! am so not in the mood 4 working 2day. have 2 decide whether 2 have the swine flu vaccine or not. vaccination is 2moro!


----------



## maybebaby3

had my swine flu vaccine yesterday after much deliberation. have a sore arm and a headache but that is it. hope u r all well girls xxx


----------



## MartaMi

Hiya!

I will be joining with you. My due date is 20th May and this is my first pregnancy. I'm hoping I will cope with you guys.

So far everything has been kind of okey. I had morning sickness but resolved it with one biscuit before getting out from the bed. We haven't told anyone about the baby yet, because we want to do that after the wedding. It is held 2nd Jan and after that we will announce to our parents and closest friends. I hope my bump won't grow with those 3 weeks because I have to fit in to my dress :winkwink:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Hi everyone.. It's lovely to see so many of you due in May.. Its crazy how caught up in your own pregnancy you can get.. I sometimes feel like I'm the only pregnant woman in the world never mind the only one due in may LOL

Which reminds me.. Can I join this thread?? :flower:

My names Kayleigh & I'm due on the 16th of May

xx


----------



## MartaMi

Why so quiet in here?
I got hit with a ball into my bump today. I was so nervous and I was advised to go to check myself. Went there and said to doctor why I came. She asked how far I am and told me to lay down. So I did and told I had 18 weeks. She corrected me, 8 weeks you mean? I said no, 18. Her eyebrows went 10 cm higher :haha: 
But everything is okey:happydance: Still, got to be more careful. I mean if I had a bump others could see that I'm pregnant but at the moment they can't. 
I have a dress rehersal tomorrow:happydance:
17+4 That is why doc was so amazed:haha:
 



Attached Files:







13.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mork

Hello! It is usually quiet in here as most of us chat on the may mummies thread in second tri - come over and join us!!! xx


----------



## maybebaby3

i agree with mork!


----------



## Heidi

My EDD is now 1st May, if you could please update :)


----------



## Kipani81

Hope i put this in the right place:/
My EDD is may 19th:) hoping for a girl we find out on jan 8th and i can't wait!! Congratz to all the may mommies:)


----------



## bumps_a_daisy

due on the 19th of may :)
20 week scan tomorrow woo hoo 

xxx


----------



## kayce

im due 15th :)


----------



## Heidi

How are all you may mummies feeling? x


----------



## Mork

I am feeling fat!!!!! lol!!! Thank you for asking - how are you? x


----------



## Heidi

Same here! lol
I'm doing ok, started getting achy hips last night and bubs kept me awake kicking about! But i'm sure theres allot worse to come :)


----------



## Jadeyydoe

hellooooooo I'm 11th may :D


----------



## Mork

Ahh the achy hips - yep!! Got them too :)


----------



## mumma_2b

Hi im due 19th may!! also after a buddie :( x


----------



## sambam

hiya :D! .. im sammi, due may 6th with my 2nd buba :) .. im 19, from scotland :)!

how are all u ladies doing ? ive got my 4D scan booked for 2 weeks time :D can't wait :D xx


----------



## Heidi

sambam said:


> hiya :D! .. im sammi, due may 6th with my 2nd buba :) .. im 19, from scotland :)!
> 
> how are all u ladies doing ? ive got my 4D scan booked for 2 weeks time :D can't wait :D xx

Exciting!! :happydance: I'm going to save for a 4D scan in about 3-4 weeks time hopefully :)


----------



## kelly87

Heya ladies 
Kelly, 22 and expecting a baby boy on the 7th May and getting married 16th October 

I work P/T in retail and study law ...exams are in May eeekkk that will be an interesting month lol.
Im from the Birmingham area.
looking for text buddies and bump buddies x


----------



## muddles

Just saw this part of the forum.Can i be added to the list please? 

I'm due 3rd May. It's our first baby and we are on team yellow.


----------



## A3my

I'm due 17th May :) We're expecting a boy (2 girls already). The baby had a large nuchal so we've had lots of tests - all clear. Trying to feel like a normal pregnant mummy now x :wave:


----------

